# Kribensis fry



## Tazzy_toon (Jul 25, 2011)

Well, i got a pair of kribs last week and they've already done the deed and i have about 50 fry in my tank. lol Was NOT expecting that already. (but guess i should have)

2 questions, can i do regular water changes with fry and when should I start feeding them baby brine shrimps, they seems to be happily grazing on the bottom of the tank and drift wood. It's moderatley planted and lots of algae.

The male had kept the female in one small area of the tank, wouldn't even let her eat, but she came out for food this morning and I figured something was up.


----------



## jhj0112 (Jul 30, 2013)

wow! congrats! that was fast! lol as far as i understand fry can eat the brine shrimp right away..


----------



## Durogity (Jun 10, 2013)

As soon as you can I would start. Even if they aren't ready, mom and dad will eat me up lol


----------



## Tazzy_toon (Jul 25, 2011)

what about water changes, i'm actually due for one and since it's not a huge tank, i want to keep water as clean as possible.


----------



## jhj0112 (Jul 30, 2013)

I would say do the regular water change as usual.. weekly water change will never hurt fishes.. good luck!


----------



## Tazzy_toon (Jul 25, 2011)

That's what i figured, did a water change this morning, but the parents got extremely agitated. Here's a quick ( and horribly shaky) vid of the fry.


----------



## jhj0112 (Jul 30, 2013)

that's awesome.. my agassizi is still very aggressive but no fry yet!!


----------



## Tazzy_toon (Jul 25, 2011)

The number of fry has gone down a bit, but they are growing fast and leaving the safety of the parents now. I was worried a out the male for. It because he took his job as protector so serious, that he wouldn't eat. He is eating again and I guess it's almost time to get a tank starters for the parents!


----------

